# The Bianchi bicycles used by Fausto Coppi



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

New book (in Italian):
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: The Bicycles of Coppi


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Another christmas present for me then.

Thanks.


----------



## Geauxtime (Sep 22, 2013)

Speaking of Coppi, what ever became of his son? I know he was a pariah in Italy after his affair but I can find little or nothing about his son. Web searches show pictures of him as an adult, but i was wondering if he was a cyclist and how he is viewed in Italy.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Just ordered one through Amazon.com. About $47 with shipping from Italy. 

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Le bici di Coppi. Il tesoro ritrovato di Pinella De Grandi e la vera storia delle biciclette del Campionissimo


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Some photos from the book here ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: The Bicycles of Coppi, Part II


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Ordered a copy through Amazon a month ago and have not yet received it.


----------

